# Shinezy #1 bracelet cleaner ?



## nenorma (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi everyone, did anyone use this spray cleaner Shinezy #1 and can he tell if he is really good?


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Never heard of it before but a google search suggests it is made in the USA. It is listed on Amazon.com but there are no product reviews.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Sorry never heard of it. Warm soapy water for me and an old worn soft toothbrush.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Ultrasound machine, warm water and a drop of Fairy liquid for me. You can pick up cheap ultrasounds from Lidl and Aldi for around the £20 mark when they have them in, and they are perfectly OK for occasional, amateur use. Also useful for cleaning other stuff like jewellry and razor heads.


----------



## nenorma (Oct 3, 2018)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Ultrasound machine, warm water and a drop of Fairy liquid for me. You can pick up cheap ultrasounds from Lidl and Aldi for around the £20 mark when they have them in, and they are perfectly OK for occasional, amateur use. Also useful for cleaning other stuff like jewellry and razor heads.


 Ok, thank you i decided to try both ways. I'll tell you who and if someone has a better score.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I used Heli ,worked really well.Spray on ,leave a few mins,rinse and dry.


----------



## nenorma (Oct 3, 2018)

Bonzodog said:


> I used Heli ,worked really well.Spray on ,leave a few mins,rinse and dry.


 What is Heli and from where can be order it ?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bathroom moose and a wet wipe. If it's safe enough for you're nether regions it should be safe for a watch bracelet.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

nenorma said:


> What is Heli and from where can be order it ?


 Got mine from. Watchobession.co.uk.


----------



## nenorma (Oct 3, 2018)

Bonzodog said:


> Got mine from. Watchobession.co.uk.


 Thank you


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Ultrasound machine, warm water and a drop of Fairy liquid for me. You can pick up cheap ultrasounds from Lidl and Aldi for around the £20 mark when they have bravethem in, and they are perfectly OK for occasional, amateur use. Also useful for cleaning other stuff like jewellry and razor heads.


 Good for stainless bracelets?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

chas g said:


> Good for stainless bracelets?


 Yes, they are excellent, as I'm sure @Roger the Dodgerwill confirm. :thumbsup:

Bearing in mind what they do is remove dirt and grime from surfaces and crevices.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

chas g said:


> Good for stainless bracelets?


 Absolutely! As Wrench mentions, they will remove dirt and crud that has become embedded within the links themselves and the clasp. You only have to look at the water after the cleaning cycle is over to see what has come out! Very useful for cleaning the bracelet on a second hand watch to get rid of the previous owners DNA... :laugh: While the bracelet will look a lot cleaner when it comes out, if you need an extra bit of sparkle some non abrasive cleaner like Duraglit wadding will suffice. Abrasive cleaners like Autosol can make polished surfaces look dull if you are not careful. There are proprietry cleaning solutions available for watch parts, but I've always found that warm to hand hot water to start the grease melting and a drop or two of washing up liquid will give perfect results on a three minute cycle. Make sure you remove the bracelet from the watch first...do not immerse the complete watch head. If the case needs cleaning too, then remove the movement first, as the intense vibrations could damage it.


----------



## fredwastell (Mar 15, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Bathroom moose and a wet wipe. If it's safe enough for you're nether regions it should be safe for a watch bracelet.


 I would think that your nether regions are more resilient than most, being a Scotsman and all. Not sure my southern softies are as robust.


----------



## nenorma (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I find an ultrasonic bath the best, as Scott so kindly demonstrates :thumbsup:


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

nenorma said:


> this spray cleaner Shi...


 Everyone seems to be being very polite and avoiding the issue.... this is a promotional post!

He's also posted on the Dark Side exactly the same text, and now he's followed up with a video.


----------



## nenorma (Oct 3, 2018)

martinzx said:


> I find an ultrasonic bath the best, as Scott so kindly demonstrates :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

